# Winter WB Convention To Be Hosted in Baraboo WI



## Final Strut

@Treecycle Hardwoods , @Schroedc , @rob3232 , and myself have been working out the detail behind the scenes to organize the *Mini Winter 2015 Midwest Wood Barter Convention*. It will be held at my shop In Baraboo WI (Rob your next). I will disclose the address to those interested in attending through conversation. So here are the details...

Date: February 21
Time: 10:00 AM till ?(unless someone wants to come earlier if you are close. I will be here)

Food: I will be making a crockpot of chili and some cornbread to put out for a light lunch when ever we are ready for it. If anyone else wants to bring something to add that is fine. Bring your own beverages (_there will be no alcohol allowed on the premise)._

Demos:

I will be doing a waterslide decal demo on a couple of pen tubes and will probably print out some extra decals for anyone that want to try it on your own pre-turned tube. (more details on tube prep to come) 
Greg has offered to do a demo on dyeing wood with water based dyes.
Anyone else that would like to do a demo is very welcome to and encouraged to do so. My two Rikon minis will be available as well as my crappy table saw and antique band saw. I have other shop tools available to use if needed just let me know what you need.

Blind Swap: We are going to do a blind swap. Participation in the swap is not a requirement to attend. The way it will work is if you would like to participate bring your trade fare in a sealed box. It can be a finished item or material. The choice is yours. At some point we will draw numbers out of a hat and everyone will get an opportunity to draw a box from the collection. Once everyone has drawn their box we will start from the last person to draw and everyone will have one opportunity to trade with someone else.

*All are invited*. This has always been a lot of fun when we get together and I have no doubt that this time around will be any exception. If you plan to attend, even if there is a very slight chance but it is doubtful make it known in this thread so I can get a list of how many will be here so I know how much de-junking I need to do to make room.

Any and all questions and suggestions are welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## kweinert

A bit far for me to travel, but I like the idea. Just remember, without pictures it didn't happen :)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Ha! There will be pix so don't get your undies in a wad! Last time we got together it was at my mill and the day was a blast! Looking forward to this time around. If by some off chance someone would want to fly in for the day I would be able to pick ya up at the airport.


----------



## Sprung

Sounds like a great time - wish I could, but it would probably be too much of a drive for me, especially on the way back when my alarm goes off at 5AM on Sunday mornings.

I'll have to try and make it work if Colin hosts again!


----------



## Final Strut

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> If by some off chance someone would want to fly in for the day I would be able to pick ya up at the airport.


 
Along with that, the Madison Airport is only about an hour from my house and they have rental cars.


----------



## rob3232

Final Strut said:


> (Rob your next).


Sounds great! I'll start cleaning the shop so I'm ready for the summer convention. lol...

Really looking foreward to the fun and camaraderie. Thanks for hosting Scott

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut

Guys, feel free to tag anyone that you can think of that may be interested in attending


----------



## dycmark

I would be interested in coming up. It is a long drive (about 10 hours) but I am very much a road warrior so it is a possibility. I usually try to find work or other stops to make it a work trip, so I would need to look into that. But would certainly love to come.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

@Graybeard @eaglea1 @Allen Tomaszek would be 3 that come to mind as someone who may want to join us.


----------



## Schroedc

I plan to be there!


----------



## Kevin

How come no one tagged me? Oh wait a minute, isn't Barberoo north of the Red River? 



 

Never mind y'all have fun without me. I'll send a post card or something.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

@Kevin you can come too! I will snag my wife's electric blanket for you in case it gets really cold!

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

@pinky may want to join us also.


----------



## eaglea1

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> @Graybeard @eaglea1 @Allen Tomaszek would be 3 that come to mind as someone who may want to join us.


 
Thanks Greg, I would love to be there, sounds like a blast, but we have a wedding going on that day..
, but I guess it's better than opening day of "ANY" hunting season! Maybe the groom will get cold feet or
better yet, I could just bring him along that day.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Final Strut

Kevin said:


> How come no one tagged me? Oh wait a minute, isn't Barberoo north of the Red River?


 
Wait a minute, you were invited.



Final Strut said:


> *All are invited*. This has always been a lot of fun when we get together and I have no doubt that this time around will be any exception. If you plan to attend, even if there is a very slight chance but it is doubtful make it known in this thread so I can get a list of how many will be here so I know how much de-junking I need to do to make room.


----------



## Tony

@Kevin, I thought we were having a south of the Red meeting at your place in the Spring? Is that still in the works?


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> @Kevin, I thought we were having a south of the Red meeting at your place in the Spring? Is that still in the works?



Maybe. Maybe not. I rarely plan that far ahead.


----------



## Tony

Whenever you're ready I'll head that way with a truckload of mesquite to swap with ya!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

I'll join ya Tony!


----------



## Tony

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I'll join ya Tony!



Sounds good Elliot, I'll swing out to the bayou and pick you up! Now we just have to convince the boss to do it.......


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

I would say id host but i don't think my shop could fit that many people!


----------



## Tony

I know mine won't, I can barely fit it there now, it's reached critical mass!


----------



## Graybeard

Would like to make it, depends on some health issues. What's new huh?

Graybeard


----------



## Final Strut

Alright everyone we are down to about a week and a half till the gathering. so far I have @rob3232 , @Schroedc , @Treecycle Hardwoods , @Graybeard , and myself attending. Tag away guys if you can think of anyone else that might enjoy attending. As long as I can get the shop cleaned before then I have plenty of room. I will get my address sent out to everyone via conversation probably next Wednesday. 

I don't know about all yous guys but I am gettin excited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

@arkie are you going to be able to make it? If so any chance on a stamp casting demo?


----------



## Final Strut

I did a quick search and came up with a few names. I am not sure where @Toyman is from and I found @DrakeDropperCalls and @LarryLeeK that are not to far out. You guys are all welcome to join us. 

Drake Dropper, I don't know if you remember or not but you an I talked just briefly a long time ago on THO about maybe putting a call makers gathering together.


----------



## Final Strut

The clock is ticking away to get on the list of those that I will be sending my address out to for the winter gathering coming up this weekend. So far I have treecycle, Rob3232, Schroedc, Graybeard, and myself. I will be starting a new conversation either tomorrow night or Thursday with my address so everyone can find me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

We don't need your address just mark an "x" on the map where your wood hoard is kept.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dycmark

I am still considering making the drive. I need to find a cheap motel close by. Work has been weird this week so far so it is a little hard to predict but I am 80/20 that I can make the trip at this point, I could Use a day or 2 off for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

dycmark said:


> I am still considering making the drive. I need to find a cheap motel close by. Work has been weird this week so far so it is a little hard to predict but I am 80/20 that I can make the trip at this point, I could Use a day or 2 off for sure.


That is good to hear. There are several motels in town within 5-10 miles of my place. 

I will add you to the address list.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

dycmark said:


> I am still considering making the drive. I need to find a cheap motel close by. Work has been weird this week so far so it is a little hard to predict but I am 80/20 that I can make the trip at this point, I could Use a day or 2 off for sure.


SAWEEEEET!!!! You will be setting the bar really high if you make it!!!! We are all within a few hours of each other here so having you drive 8+ hours to join us is awesome!! I was stoked for this weekend already, learning about your potential drive to get out here and hang out with us upped my level excitement tremendously!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## dycmark

WOW, Greg, you just made it really really hard for me not to.  But that is ok, I don't do a whole lot for myself like this. People think because i travel a bunch for work that is is all fun and games, but being out by yourself (with no shop at your disposal) just makes for constant work morning till night. 

I have already started to adjust scheduling so that nothing gets in the way of the drive. It is looking good at this point.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut

So my wife has been giving me crap about all of the cleaning and organizing in the shop that I have been doing this last week or two in preparation for as she puts it all of my "wood buddies". She had to work last night till midnight and I waited up for her to get home just so I could tell her that all of my "wood buddies" are so cool that there was a good chance that a member from PA coming to hang out with us. She will still give me crap but she thought that was pretty cool.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## dycmark

well, I'm sure she has all the "wood" she can handle, but maybe she has a project that we could turn into a demo so she gets something out of the deal. I am sure with this many heads there is NO WAY we could screw it up... Or could we....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Final Strut

@Treecycle Hardwoods , @rob3232 , @Schroedc , @Graybeard , @dycmark Alright everyone, we are winding down to just a few days left before the gathering and I should have the last of my cleaning done in the shop tonight so we are good to go. I don't know about you guys but I am super excited.

Just a reminder that if you want to get in on the box swap to bring a sealed box with either a finished item, raw material, or a combination of the two to swap, We will draw numbers out of a hat to see who gets what. I should be a little added element of fun. I need to quite with all of the cleaning and get to work and figure out what is going in my box.

We will plan to start around 10:00 or so. If you show up early that is fine with me. I will be out in the shop getting things warmed up earlier anyway (and probably finishing up my box swap offering or some demo stuff). I will get my address out to everyone sometime today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dycmark

SO, about this box swap. Have never done one, I would be interested in getting in on it but really have no clue what to "box". A little guidance as to what to include would be great. I don't have the best stash ever although I do have a few neat things, Much of my best stuff is stuff I got from here for specific things (that I will likely never get to).

I am sure the answer would simply be please package all the Ebony, Curly Koa And all Burls wet or dry into the largest box that will fit in your trunk and bring to on over. But unfortunately I think that box would be very small. I am not sure I have anything worthy of the potential at a swap with this group of.... well Hoarders


----------



## Final Strut

dycmark said:


> SO, about this box swap. Have never done one, I would be interested in getting in on it but really have no clue what to "box". A little guidance as to what to include would be great. I don't have the best stash ever although I do have a few neat things, Much of my best stuff is stuff I got from here for specific things (that I will likely never get to).
> 
> I am sure the answer would simply be please package all the Ebony, Curly Koa And all Burls wet or dry into the largest box that will fit in your trunk and bring to on over. But unfortunately I think that box would be very small. I am not sure I have anything worthy of the potential at a swap with this group of.... well Hoarders



Mark, what you put in the box and how big the box is is totally up to you. It can be something finished or materials or parts or a combination of any of the fore mentioned. You can pack a small box, a big box, or even a small box in a big box. If you want to fill a box the size of your trunk I am sure that nobody will complain yet at the same time if you fill a SFRB I am sure nobody will complain. This is all for fun and we may some how along the line make it even more interesting to determine the final outcome.


----------



## dycmark

Scott,

Did you say you have a bandsaw. If so how big is it?


----------



## David Van Asperen

Sure wish I could attend. Sounds like a blast and I really like that part of the country. Have been wanting to meet some fellow WB members in person. Fantastic idea and will look for other chances to make it happen. I still have a job and that is one of my work days but if I win the lottery in the next drawing .
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Hitting the road now here is a little sneak peek oh the goodies I am bringing to the gathering. Got a bunch more ridin shotgun with me too. See Y'all in a couple hours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

So.... What happened?!?!?!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

They must've tapped the keg before they ate anything.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

Kevin said:


> They must've tapped the keg before they ate anything.



 You sir have clearly not! Of this get together! ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

gman2431 said:


> You sir have clearly not! Of this get together! ​



Yes I did that's why I canceled my plane ticket.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Some swapping, a little talk, I'm sure the demos were great but I had to take off early to get back home for the dogs. The box pass was fun. I took one picture before I took off. It was really cool to have someone from PA come all the way out to see us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Kevin

Yankees rock. All that cold weather and you all still made your way to get together. I have no shame in my forefathers losing a cold hard war in bare feet. Who took the pic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

I just got home and kicked off my boots. The day was great! The demos were informative but discussions around them were even better. The group grew from 4 to 6 this time around with every one of us each having awesome contributions on both woodworking and non woodworking topics. I'm already gearing up for our next get together in spring/early summer

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

We did a random box swap of either a finished project or a box of wood or a combination of both. The swap was random as to who got what box and the boxes were sealed. When I opened box it contained this beautiful pepper mill from @Graybeard. My wife agrees thank you sir for the mill we will put it to good use asap!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung

Looks and sounds like a great time was had! I'm really hoping to try and make the next one.


----------



## Schroedc

There had been talk of Rob hosting next but I do have that new sawmill to play with.... Of course I could tow it over to his place in the spring......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Final Strut

As Greg said we grew the gathering to 6 from 4 this year and it was great to meet new friends. As usual the day was filled with great conversation with plenty of laughs to go around. Greg did a really good demo on using aniline dyes on a super nice band saw box which I am expecting to see a pic of when he gets the finish on it. We were blessed with a balmy 30ish degree day so we didn't have to yell over my kerosene heater to much.

We all agreed that after Mark drove 10 hours from Pennsylvania nobody can use the excuse that a WB gathering is too far to attend. 

Again like Greg I too am already looking forward to the next time we convene and hope to see old friends and pull some more new ones into the mix.

I want to personally thank everyone that came today and let you guys all know that you are welcome in my shop any time. If any of you are in the area don't hesitate to give me a shout.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## dycmark

I want to thank everyone for the warm welcome and a very enjoyable day. It was well worth the drive, I learned a lot and I now I need to run out and buy a ton of casting stuff because I want to male some stamp pens and use the Small Rattler skin that I got from Joe a while back. 

I did my best to lighten Greg's truck for his drive home. Some really nice Curly Purple Heart and a Monkeypod were among the spoils. Some really great Black Ash burl from Colin will also be a great addition to my stash. 

I am thrilled that I was able to up the bar for attendance. Who knows, when all those Texans get their stuff together and come up with a meeting time I might just show up there too, you just never know where I might pop up. 

Thanks to Scott for opening up his home and his shop for the gathering, the Chili was excellent! I had a great time and am looking forward to the next one (where ever it may be).

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Sounds like a great time guys!


----------



## Graybeard

It sure was fun. Being the old, new guy I'll say everyone was very welcoming and helpful. I did get a little nervous when Greg started talking about dying but felt much better when it was about dying wood. Old guys get nervous with talk like that.

Both demos and additional discussion was really informational. I learned a ton. I appreciated the comment by Mark about so much depends on how you personally do things. Point well taken.

Thanks too for the generous wood you shared with me. I actually wrote on it saying who it was from and what it was.

I look forward to next gathering.

Graybeard

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rob3232

I had a great time as in the past gatherings! I too am already looking foreward to the spring get together. I think it would be great if Colin brought his mill over to my place. I'm sure I can come up with a good supply of logs to mill that day.

Thanks Scott! and everyone else for another fun and informative gathering

Rob


----------



## Kevin

rob3232 said:


> I had a great time as in the past gatherings! I too am already looking foreward to the spring get together. I think it would be great if Colin brought his mill over to my place. I'm sure I can come up with a good supply of logs to mill that day.
> 
> Thanks Scott! and everyone else for another fun and informative gathering
> 
> Rob



I heard you ended up with some leprechaun bait. I wanna see!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rob3232

Man...I was gonna save it to slip into a picture later but here you go. This was in Mark's @dycmark box trade box. It practically jumped out of the box when I opened it. The other pieces in the were also over the top also

@Kevin If you can make it to the spring gathering it may be in your box if we do the swap again


----------



## Tony

Looks like ya'll had a great time! Wish I could've made it, but that's a bit of a haul for me.....



dycmark said:


> when all those Texans get their stuff together and come up with a meeting time I might just show up there too, you just never know where I might pop up.



It would be great if we could get our crap together, I'd really like to meet and hang out with the guys too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

